# I am on the cusp of a major life-changing decision...



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

I am divorced, and as of April 1, my daughter will get her own apartment, leaving me with an empty nest for the first time in my adult life.

My ex-wife walked away without any interest in our home.  That was her decision, but I now own a home with a lot of equity and I've been thinking it's my retirement nest egg.

But recently, I made a new friend and she is going to China to be an ESL teacher, and she inspired me that maybe I need to make a drastic change as well.

I'm thinking of selling my home, traveling through Europe for a few months, then relocating to New York City.

In New York, I can get a job as an immigration lawyer and then pursue a new career as a writer.

The main reason I want to make a break is because of my ex-wife, who is still in my life despite the fact that she lives with her boyfriend.

My home is still filled with reminders of her, she decorated it, there are pictures everywhere, and she comes in my home any time she feels like it.  We are friends, and we still do things together like watch TV and go to movies and bowling and restaurants.  She still participates in family events like Thanksgiving and Christmas.  She even decorates the house for Christmas and picks out the tree.

I feel like she is holding me back because she has her own separate life with her boyfriend but I do not have   separate life without her.  If I had a new relationship with a woman, it would be very awkward because my ex-wife would just walk in my home like she still owns the place and then I would have to explain that.

Also, because my ex-wife and I had children very early in our lives, there is lots I've never done, including going to Europe.  For the first time in my life I have nothing holding me back and I want to take a long trip to Europe.

I am pretty sure I would get raped on capital gains taxes if I sold my home and did not buy another, but I'm willing to pay the tax so I can get a new beginning in my life, away from my ex-wife.

This would be a big break for me because I would leave behind everyone I know, but I am convinced I can make new friends in New York because I would join writers groups and participate in writers conferences and New York is the center of the world for writing.

I'm not really asking for anyone's permission, I just felt like sharing this.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 20, 2019)

I don’t fraternize with exes once they made a decision to split the sheets they are gone and I don’t want them around, and no cuckolding,fags.


----------



## Chuz Life (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> I am divorced, and as of April 1, my daughter will get her own apartment, leaving me with an empty nest for the first time in my adult life.
> 
> My ex-wife walked away without any interest in our home.  That was her decision, but I now own a home with a lot of equity and I've been thinking it's my retirement nest egg.
> 
> ...



Funny how different lives can be.


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> I don’t fraternize with exes once they made a decision to split the sheets they are gone and I don’t want them around, and no cuckolding,fags.


My ex-wife and I have 36 years of history together.  That's two-thirds of our lives.  We also have three children.  Perhaps you've never had a relationship like that.


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

Chuz Life said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > I am divorced, and as of April 1, my daughter will get her own apartment, leaving me with an empty nest for the first time in my adult life.
> ...


Yes, of course lives are different.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Feb 20, 2019)

If your kids are adults--and I mean, not 18 and just starting college--I say go. It's surprising how much they still need you around when they just start college. They always need their parents. 

I guess you don't need me to tell you that your ex-wife here has "the best of both worlds" and that's not fair to you. She has her home and basically her ex-husband in a lot of ways and the boyfriend too. You can move on. Best wishes!


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

I still love my ex-wife and she knows that.

Tonight, I took down all photographs of her and put them under the bed.

Tomorrow, I'm calling an agent and putting my home on the market.

I will also call my tax man to find out how much I will pay in taxes when I sell.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> I still love my ex-wife and she knows that.
> 
> Tonight, I took down all photographs of her and put them under the bed.
> 
> ...



Yeah. And you know, she's enjoying that selfishly. That's not a nice woman that can come into your home and fluff your nest, knowing that you love her, that she doesn't love you back, and do that to you and not let you go. I'm sorry but that's selfish. But you know that, and you're doing the right thing even if it hurts!


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > I still love my ex-wife and she knows that.
> ...


Also, I forgot to mention that she cleans the house once a week, and I pay her $40 each time.

You know what, this sounds worse now that I've shared it with you.

But she made a major error when she left me.  She signed away all community property rights to the home and life insurance, everything that I planned to take care of her if I died, she walked away from.  She must have figured her new boyfriend would take care of her, but guess what?  He's not, she still has to do all her babysitting jobs, and she makes practically no money doing them.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> Tomorrow, I'm calling an agent and putting my home on the market.
> 
> I will also call my tax man to find out how much I will pay in taxes when I sell.





If you can afford it... And you have your health...  Buy some new underwear and hit the road...

I believe the top rate on cap gains is 27%...


----------



## SweetSue92 (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



Well. That was a choice she made. Now you are free to make choices too.


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

This is actually my first chance to do something like this, because this is the first time I haven't had one of my children living in my home, depending on me.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> This is actually my first chance to do something like this, because this is the first time I haven't had one of my children living in my home, depending on me.



Fwiw I would expect that she will freak out and beg you to stay. Be prepared for that.


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > This is actually my first chance to do something like this, because this is the first time I haven't had one of my children living in my home, depending on me.
> ...


The shit may hit the fan when she notices that I've taken down all pictures of her, including our wedding photo.

Yes, I know I should have done this two years ago when we divorced.


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

A few months ago, she said we should buy a house together.  Imagine that.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



No sense looking back. Just forward.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> A few months ago, she said we should buy a house together.  Imagine that.



Because of course she did. Ay yie yie


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 20, 2019)

Life can be rather confusing at times... 

I was...
married in 1979... Was blessed with 2 fine children... 23 years later...
Divorced 2002... I moved back to Indiana, she stayed in Hawaii... Did not see my ex-wife for 17 years... Moved back to Hawaii in 2017 and presently living with the ex...  Life is good and weather is even better...


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

Someone told me she was already with the boyfriend before we divorced.  I asked her and she denied it.


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Life can be rather confusing at times...
> 
> I was...
> married in 1979... Was blessed with 2 fine children... 23 years later...
> Divorced 2002... I moved back to Indiana, she stayed in Hawaii... Did not see my ex-wife for 17 years... Moved back to Hawaii in 2017 and presently living with the ex...  Life is good and weather is even better...


Yes, I think she is holding out that possibility to me so I don't move on.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> I am divorced, and as of April 1, my daughter will get her own apartment, leaving me with an empty nest for the first time in my adult life.
> 
> My ex-wife walked away without any interest in our home.  That was her decision, but I now own a home with a lot of equity and I've been thinking it's my retirement nest egg.
> 
> ...


She´s cherry picking. My door wouldn´t open for her. Does she bring her friend with her?
You certainly need Europe time.


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > I am divorced, and as of April 1, my daughter will get her own apartment, leaving me with an empty nest for the first time in my adult life.
> ...


She brought her new boyfriend to Thanksgiving dinner a few months after we broke up.  He told her that my family was rude to him, nobody talked to him or made him feel welcome.  I meant to introduce myself, but there were too many other people around and I never got around to it.

So the boyfriend hasn't come to any more family occasions, and I guess that's OK with me.


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

I figure with the equity in my home I might be able to spend a year in Europe if that's what I want to do.  Then I can move to New York and start a new life.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 20, 2019)

Well we both moved on... My moves were always temporary... Her move, well lets just say he moved on... 

You can't have a 40 year relationship with someone you don't have feelings for... Along with this gray hair I am we are gaining little slivers of wisdom along the way which we could have used 30 years ago...

No regrets  *(so far)...*


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


I´d feel insulted each time she shows up. I´d told her to make a decision.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 20, 2019)

Man if I was you and had the means I would go smoke some really good Hashish in Amsterdam...


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Well we both moved on... My moves were always temporary... Her move, well lets just say he moved on...
> 
> You can't have a 40 year relationship with someone you don't have feelings for... Along with this gray hair I am we are gaining little slivers of wisdom along the way which we could have used 30 years ago...
> 
> No regrets  *(so far)...*





Bleipriester said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I have chosen not to confront her, because in the past every time I tried to talk things over, she refused, saying "I don't want the drama."


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> Man if I was you and had the means I would go smoke some really good Hashish in Amsterdam...


The only decision I have left, I guess is where in Europe do I begin?  I'm thinking England.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Man if I was you and had the means I would go smoke some really good Hashish in Amsterdam...
> ...



That's where I started many years ago when I went. Obviously a good place to start--no language barrier. Although many Europeans do speak some English


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 20, 2019)

Happy Trails...


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

SweetSue92 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


How do I fill prescriptions?  Will my health insurance work in Europe?


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

The end of the trail is New York City.  More and more, I've wanted to move there.  Now, I have nothing holding me back.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Well we both moved on... My moves were always temporary... Her move, well lets just say he moved on...
> ...


She´s making it a little bit easy for herself, don´t you think. Maybe when you are gone for a while, she changes her mind, though.


----------



## Fueri (Feb 20, 2019)

There are other options, such as renting it, setting up a rent to own contract etc.

May want to think about some of those options also, so you dont get crushed on taxes....


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


She always wanted me to pursue a writing career, she had faith that I could write a best seller in fantasy or science fiction.


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

Fueri said:


> There are other options, such as renting it, setting up a rent to own contract etc.
> 
> May want to think about some of those options also, so you dont get crushed on taxes....


I could get an equity line of credit, but that would be a bitch to pay back.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Man if I was you and had the means I would go smoke some really good Hashish in Amsterdam...
> ...


You can start in Portugal, tool. The small country offers everything from ski resorts to the sunny places in the Algarve. I especially mention the coasts. You have 90 degrees cliffs with very dangerous ways carved into them. Abandoned beaches with huge waves. 
When you are in Spain, avoid the south in the summer (unless you are in a tourist resort). They have only water for an hour or two and fill their bath tubs. Don´t drink the water, unless you are in Germany. Don´t even use it to brush your teeth.
When you are coming to France, don´t miss the viaducts.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 20, 2019)

So its her fault, really?


> I feel like she is holding me back because she has her own separate life with her boyfriend but I do not have separate life without her. If I had a new relationship with a woman, it would be very awkward because my ex-wife would just walk in my home like she still owns the place and then I would have to explain that.



Make new rules and take a vacation first.  I don't know where you live, but just because some one you knew encouraged you to make a drastic changes doesn't mean you have to sell your home and move.  Well it has to be something you want.  Apparently you are employed, so one can write anywhere you want. Take a vacation,  and think about it.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 20, 2019)

Rent . In case you miss home...don't do anything you can't undo


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


I like this one.
Lords of the Sky by Angus Wells


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

Penelope said:


> So its her fault, really?
> 
> 
> > I feel like she is holding me back because she has her own separate life with her boyfriend but I do not have separate life without her. If I had a new relationship with a woman, it would be very awkward because my ex-wife would just walk in my home like she still owns the place and then I would have to explain that.
> ...


I do want this. I have accomplished nothing in the last two years, my life is not moving forward.  I've always wanted to move to New York, it's not just today that I decided this.  New York is the center of the world for all things creative.  I can make contacts there that aren't possible in Las Vegas.  Also, Las Vegas isn't that interesting if you aren't into gambling, strip joints and nightclubs.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



That I can't help you with--it's been too long since I've been there. Sorry. But it seems to me that they don't even deal in health insurance there--"universal care". You just go and it's picked up? But don't quote me on that!


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > There are other options, such as renting it, setting up a rent to own contract etc.
> ...


Bro... seriously... you need to make a CLEAN BREAK. Obviously your ex is NOT concerned with how YOU feel, so why in the HELL are you still concerned with how SHE feels?

Do EXACTLY what you want at this point, but NYC... really? Do you want to pay the HIGHEST TAXES in the NATION? It's a BIG nation, and there's lots of states that have NO income tax, and I'm sure you could still pursue your dream of writing.


----------



## Fueri (Feb 20, 2019)

J





Blackrook said:


> Fueri said:
> 
> 
> > There are other options, such as renting it, setting up a rent to own contract etc.
> ...



True, but thats a cash flow analysis question.  There are tax breaks also when owning rental properties. 

Explore all your options.  if you're talking to the accountant anyhow toss those at him/her.

Hit biggerpockets.com or just google around a bit.  you may end up being able to leverage it to improve your overall net worth.  and maybe not.  good luck either way...


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

strollingbones said:


> Rent . In case you miss home...don't do anything you can't undo


I went to law school and that was a decision I could not undo.  I went into debt $400,000 and it's finally paid off.  As of April 1, I will no longer have any children living at home. Now I have the freedom to do what I want, for the first time in my life.  I'm ready for this.


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > Rent . In case you miss home...don't do anything you can't undo
> ...


I've lived alone for 32 years. I can give you some idea how to cope with living alone. I'm sure it would sound foreign, but once you get used to it, the freedom is something to behold.


----------



## cnm (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> But she made a major error when she left me.


Possibly that's a matter of opinion.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


I think you must get a Schengen Visa Insurance. But it won´t cover the UK.
But I am just guessing. You need to consult a travel agency.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 20, 2019)

So rent for one year then decide...I have been married for 38 yrs this March..if I left my hubby he would be broken for about an hour...she gave up all rights to enter your home when she left..she wants her cake and to eat it too...get another house keeper and change the locks


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2019)

Take the leap, bro. Throw caution to the wind and live the dream... BUT... don't do it STUPID... PLAN.


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2019)

strollingbones said:


> So rent for one year then decide...I have been married for 38 yrs this March..if I left my hubby he would be broken for about an hour...she gave up all rights to enter your home when she left..she wants her cake and to eat it too...get another house keeper and change the locks


I don't give a shit if we feud or not, Bones... when you're right, you're right... and you're right.


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

I could sell my home to my father.  That way the house would still be in the family and he could sell it back to me if I decide to return to Las Vegas.


----------



## JoeB131 (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> I am divorced, and as of April 1, my daughter will get her own apartment, leaving me with an empty nest for the first time in my adult life.
> 
> My ex-wife walked away without any interest in our home.  That was her decision, but I now own a home with a lot of equity and I've been thinking it's my retirement nest egg.
> 
> ...



Well, best of luck to you... but going to NY sounds kind of risky, given what the cost of living there is. (IF it's NYC< anyway.) 

If you have the financial means, I say go for it.  We probably disagree on everything, but it sounds like you'd done your job as a parent and a member of the community.  You really don't owe anyone anything else at this point.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > So its her fault, really?
> ...



Oh you live in Las Vegas, I'd want to move as well.  Well if you have thought about it for awhile and always wanted to move to NY , then do it. Just remember NY has rough winters, almost like MI, which I want to move to Florida every winter, yet I don't.


----------



## Jackson (Feb 20, 2019)

*Blackrook, so sorry for your woes.  Being divorced myself, I can tell you there is a good life afterwards, but allow yourself time to heal.  You are smart about getting information about taxes and such.  Get a broker as a financial director.

I think it is best to eliminate your ex from your life, completely.  Talk to a psychologist to guide you through a greiving/rehabilitation process.  Keep us abreast of you new life and adventures ahead of you.*


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


I've been to Florida and it's boring.


----------



## gipper (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> I am divorced, and as of April 1, my daughter will get her own apartment, leaving me with an empty nest for the first time in my adult life.
> 
> My ex-wife walked away without any interest in our home.  That was her decision, but I now own a home with a lot of equity and I've been thinking it's my retirement nest egg.
> 
> ...


You will NOT be subject to capital gains taxes on the sale of you private residence. You will pay no taxes.


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> I could sell my home to my father.  That way the house would still be in the family and he could sell it back to me if I decide to return to Las Vegas.


Damn... I lived in Las Vegas for 4 years... lived in Reno for 4 years too. Reno wasn't bad, but Vegas, good Lord, get the hell otta there.


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


NOT EVEN... NY upstate maybe, but not NYC. Michigan is one of the coldest states in America, along with Minnesota and Wisconsin. How do I know? I live in Wisconsin... just watch the weather.


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2019)

gipper said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > I am divorced, and as of April 1, my daughter will get her own apartment, leaving me with an empty nest for the first time in my adult life.
> ...


How's that?


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

gipper said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > I am divorced, and as of April 1, my daughter will get her own apartment, leaving me with an empty nest for the first time in my adult life.
> ...


You Might Not Have to Pay Taxes on the Sale of Your Home

Oh my God that's great!!!  I do not have to report income if I sell the home for up to $250,000 profit!!!  Now my plan is all the better!!!


----------



## gipper (Feb 20, 2019)

007 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


Capital gains taxes do not apply to the sale of private residences. Exception being very expensive residences. The tax applies to rental real estate. Ask me how I know?


----------



## gipper (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


Send me a check a please.


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

gipper said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Thank you, that's a big load off my mind!!!

Since you seem to be in the mood to help me, how much would it cost to backpack in Europe for a year or so?

I mean backpack, no hotels, a Eurail pass to get around, eat at cheap restaurants, I mean live like a bum.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 20, 2019)

Go for it.   Sell the house and go find all the adventure life has to offer.  

Don't regret staying friends with your ex-wife.   That single thing was probably the best gift you ever gave your children.


----------



## gipper (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I have no clue, but I fear you are too old for that life style. I know of young people who have done it very cheaply.


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Go for it.   Sell the house and go find all the adventure life has to offer.
> 
> Don't regret staying friends with your ex-wife.   That single thing was probably the best gift you ever gave your children.


So what about the photographs?  Do I put them back before my ex-wife notices they are gone?

I'm really not sure how to proceed.  My ex-wife does not ever tell me what she wants, so all I can do is guess.

Does she think eventually we will get back together?  I haven't a clue.


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2019)

gipper said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Is it the same in every state?


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

gipper said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


I'm 53, why would I be too old to rough it a bit?  I don't have any aches or pains, or trouble getting around.


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

007 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Nevada has no income taxes.


----------



## gipper (Feb 20, 2019)

007 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


States may have taxes, but we are talking about federal.


----------



## gipper (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


Why?  If you have money, why would you want to live like a bum? 

Is this some kind of a gag you are playing?


----------



## gipper (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Sale of real estate is not income.


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

gipper said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Because I am planning to live in New York City, so I can't spend all my money in Europe.


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


I know... I lived in Las Vegas myself. I lived in NV for 8 years. I was referring to NY.


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


And you're going to pay some of the HIGHEST income taxes, just taxes PERIOD, in the NATION, if you move there. You sure that's a good plan?


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2019)

gipper said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


We're talking about capitol gain taxes from the sale of real estate. You said you don't pay taxes on that and to ask you why. I did, and your only answer is... states may have taxes, but we're talking about federal?

Do you pay taxes on the sale of real estate or not, state or federal, you sounded like you knew?


----------



## gipper (Feb 20, 2019)

007 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Not only that, but cost of living is also extremely high. If you know you can make a good income there, then why live like a hobo traveling Europe.


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

007 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


The other alternative is Los Angeles, but it's hard for me as a lawyer to get a good paying job anywhere in California.  Also, it's not far enough from my ex-wife.


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

gipper said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


Because I've always wanted to travel Europe like the young people do.  I never got to do that because I had kids so early in life.


----------



## gipper (Feb 20, 2019)

007 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


LOL. 

Not in my state. Sorry but I am not a tax accountant. There are 50;states you know?

There is a distinction between real estate you call home and real estate you own and rent to others.


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2019)

gipper said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


He certainly wouldn't be "living like a hobo" if he decided to go Europe.


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


Well... your choices seem to me to be self defeating. Sounds like you want to sell your home and go broke.


----------



## gipper (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Forget that. Dumb idea. You’re not 20 years old. The first time you sleep on a park bench in 20 degree temperatures, will dissuade you of this idea.


----------



## Erinwltr (Feb 20, 2019)

gipper said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > I am divorced, and as of April 1, my daughter will get her own apartment, leaving me with an empty nest for the first time in my adult life.
> ...


Thank you, I was reading through this thread hoping someone would bring that issue up.  Isn't the capital gains tax break for your first home bought and sold?


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

007 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


No, I can get a job in New York as an immigration lawyer.


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I have friends in Europe, Germany to be specific, and they're doing fine.

Say you got $300,000 for your home, just guessing, that would sustain you for quite awhile in Europe, and you should have a nest egg left to still put a down payment on another home if you want, but not in LA or NYC.


----------



## gipper (Feb 20, 2019)

Erinwltr said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


No I don’t think so. It applies to every home. Of course, there are limitations for high earners.


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


Do you realize how much BETTER you could live in another part of the country?


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

007 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Ok, but the reason I want to live in NY is that is where all the publishers are.  I guess I could go live in Texas and get a big spread.


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

I might be happier in Texas, the people in that state are a lot friendlier than people in New York.  I can tell you that for sure, because I've been to both.


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2019)

gipper said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


He's made the distinction. He owns his home. Will he pay capitol gains tax on it or not?


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

007 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


That is true.  I guess if my goal is to get out of my rut, it doesn't have to be New York.


----------



## gipper (Feb 20, 2019)

007 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Blow me!


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


Hell man... there's this thing called the INTERNET, that we're on right now, and you can contact any publisher in the WORLD. You don't have to live in NYC to contact publishers.


----------



## Erinwltr (Feb 20, 2019)

gipper said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Even better.


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

007 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


No, I looked it up, the first $250,000 of income from the sale of a residence does not have to be reported as taxable income.  If I was married it would be the first $500,000.


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2019)

gipper said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Have your butt buddy do that, fag. I called you on your ASK ME shit and now your diaper is full.

Fuck off.


----------



## gipper (Feb 20, 2019)

007 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Right back at you dumb fuck.


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

007 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


OK, what state would you suggest?  I want to go in a general easterly direction.


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Sounds good... sell the house... cash in and have an adventure. You're not too old, man. You're in your prime.


----------



## gipper (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


You’re asking idoit for advice. Stop with the gag. It’s over.


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


Honestly, if it was me... I'd look at Arkansas, or Missouri, some centrally located state with nice weather, easy to travel to other states, low cost of living, pretty... etc.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t fraternize with exes once they made a decision to split the sheets they are gone and I don’t want them around, and no cuckolding,fags.
> ...


I do but once I am wronged I don’t go back for seconds.


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2019)

gipper said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


You already blew it here dumbass.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 20, 2019)

007 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


And a lot cheaper than NY.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Go for it.   Sell the house and go find all the adventure life has to offer.
> ...



For the foreseeable future, that ship has sailed.  Going back would be a mistake.  Go forward.

I wouldn't put the photos back out.  But don't throw them away either.


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Burn the bridge... she has.


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

I put the photos back.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



Are you talking working for a mag, a newspaper or writing  a novel. Fiction or non fiction.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 20, 2019)

007 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



They have children.  Those bridges don't go away.


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I'm thinking fiction.  But my plans are vague, I just want the experience of living in New York.


----------



## gipper (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


Have you spent any time in NYC?


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

gipper said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Penelope (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



You would like the Bible Belt states, that is one reason I won't go down south.


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 20, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


I don't think I would like the Bible Belt states.  I am Catholic and they tend not to like Catholics.


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I wasn't referring to the kids, and you knew that.


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


Well, pay up and go where you think you'll like, even if it does empty your wallet then.


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...


No one would EVER force a Bible on you. I'm sure you could find kindred souls no matter where you go.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 20, 2019)

007 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Yes, I knew that.   But she is their mother.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> I am divorced, and as of April 1, my daughter will get her own apartment, leaving me with an empty nest for the first time in my adult life.
> 
> My ex-wife walked away without any interest in our home.  That was her decision, but I now own a home with a lot of equity and I've been thinking it's my retirement nest egg.
> 
> ...


Sounds good do it. Yolo


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


So? She's treated him like crap. Left him and has flaunted her BOYFRIEND right in his face. She deserves ZERO consideration at this point in regards to what HE wants to do with the rest of HIS life. She's shown him none, he should show her none.


----------



## WinterBorn (Feb 20, 2019)

007 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



And I did not say he should give her anything or take her back.   Just that creating hostility with his wife puts the children in the middle.   There will be numerous events in the future that both parents will be there for.   Why make it harder on the kids.   

He is selling the house and moving.   That pretty much takes care of any flaunting.


----------



## 007 (Feb 20, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


And all I was pointing out was that the wife has "already" treated him like shit. Sure there's kids, but evidently she hasn't had much regard for them treating their father like a throw away piece of crap. Have her cake and eat it too. Excuse me but what a heartless bitch. Move out, LEAVE THE KIDS, and shack up with a new pipe she's riding and act like everything is just A-OK. I wouldn't have ANY regards for HER... "FEELINGS"... after she did something like that to me. She'd be IRRELEVANT. I'd move on, and I'd TALK to her, sure, for the kids sake, but she'd be lower than DIRT to me.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 20, 2019)

JoeB131 said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > I am divorced, and as of April 1, my daughter will get her own apartment, leaving me with an empty nest for the first time in my adult life.
> ...





Blackrook said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...





Blackrook said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...




I read this short story before. Kid steals some money, goes and lives at The Waldorf for a dew days, then blows his brains out.

I think you need to think more, NY has a crushing tax burden. You'll end up in a cramped, ratty apartment with a fold-down bed and a train rolling by every 1/2 hour.


----------



## MarathonMike (Feb 20, 2019)

It sounds like you know what you want to do. It also sounds like your ex doesn't make good decisions for herself and that is not likely to change.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 20, 2019)

Blackrook said:


> OK, what state would you suggest?



Confusion...


----------

